

Google Voice May Open to All Today - pstinnett
http://lifehacker.com/5302430/google-voice-may-open-to-all-today

======
furyg3
Been using it since GrandCentral, here's the features they need to get moving
on...

* International Forwarding. They should let me pay them (!!) to forward to my international phone. Even worse-than-standard-VoIP rates would be acceptable to me for this purpose, and as an expat I can't fully make the switch until they move on this. Also adding int'l numbers alongside your main US Google voice number would be incredibly handy, and possibly worth paying for.

* Number Portability. Let me take my number to you, and assure me that I can take it back in the future. There really should be a law about this...

* Transcribe Recorded Messages. Google voice already transcribes (or attempts to) recorded voicemail messages, which is occasionally handy and will probably get better over time. You can also record conversations with a number combination, and it would be nice to bring those two features together. Disclaimer: I'm currently working on a thesis which is highly dependent on phone interviews ;)

------
chrisbolt
[http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/06/google-voice-
invites-...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/06/google-voice-invites-on-
their-way.html)

------
johns
Living near 612 myself, I would love to get 612-AWESOME as shown in the
example.

